# Web  -   -  "I Love Poltava"

## ilovepoltava

.
       "I Love Poltava"
   ,        ,         ,       .    ,     ,         .      -   . 
    ""   ,  .          . 
    ,    .   .
           : admin@ilove.poltava.ua 
 : I Love Poltava

----------


## Mihey

*ilovepoltava*,     , .    ....   ,    ...   ????

----------


## ilovepoltava

:) 
  ...  -  . 
       . 
            ,     ...

----------


## KisaNetik

.        .  *ilovepoltava* -       -        .    ,     . .
P.S.        :)

----------

> , .    ....   ,    ...   ????

   -   , ,  ,   (  )    .      .  ,  ,   ,   .  - ,      .

----------


## ilovepoltava

> .        .  *ilovepoltava* -       -        .    ,     . .
> P.S.        :)

   !     !           .   . =)   

> -   , ,  ,   (  )    .      .  ,  ,   ,   .  - ,      .

  ,     . !

----------


## crazyastronomer

> -   , ,  ,   (  )    .      .  ,  ,   ,   .

         :              .
 , , ,    .

----------

